# Meet JÃ©sus, Britney Spears and TataYoyo!



## LimÃ« (Jul 28, 2008)

Here are my 3 rats at home  


IAR JÃ©sus :black standard Down under. JÃ©sus started to be agressive with other males at 10 months, so since he lives alone. But with us he is a real good and calm boy. He sis now 23 months.



















OKR Britney Spears : Burmese standard. She is just... incredible! A perfect girl, always coming when I say her name, like to stay on my neck ^^ she is 2 months  and maybe will have a litter later. 



















WYS Tata Yoyo. Double rex russian blue standard. Yoyo is a bit stressed, but sooooooo curious so she always must come and see xD She really like my boyfriend and love to watch TV with him  She is 3 month



















Another girl will come from holland this winter


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

ADORABLE RATS!!! 

and welcome to the forums!!!


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Gorgeous  ! They all have such beautiful coats and markings ! 
Also, have you ever considered getting JÃ©sus neutered and keeping him with the girls  ?


----------



## LimÃ« (Jul 28, 2008)

The problem with him is that he is really agressive with male, but not really cool with girls :/ 

But the second strange thing is that if I put him with another rat and stay watching them, he won't do anything. Until I'm in from of him he is perfect, after... So I think that's not completly hormonal, so I don't want to neutered him (now he is old) and I prefer no to try to put him with anormal rat (male or femelle). 

I just take him more because he is alone ^^ He really like watching films with me, he always falls asleep xD


----------



## hayleyingham (Jul 16, 2008)

too cute

Double rex russian blue standard- i would love one of those


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

You live in Paris? Really? O.O
That is one place I absolutely would LOVE to go someday...
though I've heard that a lot of the French people don't like americans too much =[
Have you been into the old opera house? (I'm obsessed with it, haha)

Anyway...xD WELCOME! Your rats are really pretty. =]


----------



## LimÃ« (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes I live near Paris (15minutes by feet lol). If you want to come to Paris one day, that can be possible to stay at home ^^ (that's small, we only have one bedroom but that's possible). Because I know that place is expensive and hotel is just -_-. I went to L.A and new york some years ago and it was so expensive!

In real French people are just... French xD there will always be something wrong or bad or not possible looool. But just some won't like USA, that's note evrybody, and nobody will make problems to you


----------



## xxcalciferxx (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow they are so cute


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello my French friend  Your rats are AMAZING. Last year's Spanish class [not everyone, not me dammit D:] will be touring Paris next summer


----------



## otterfox (Jun 9, 2008)

Your rats are very adorable! I love Jesus's markings! (i dont know how to do the mark over the 'e') XD I so wish i could get a down under marked rat!

The girls are also adorable! I absolutely adore the double standard blue rex coat! I have a blue hooded boy, but he isnt a rex. Lucky you!


----------



## LimÃ« (Jul 28, 2008)

Because Yoyo is funny this week xD I love double rex!!


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

Salut!

Your Yoyo reminds me of a bald professor! Your rats are SO adorable!


----------

